# Scheels or Cabelas



## twopopper

*SCHEELS OR CABELAS*​
SHEELS3227.83%CABELAS5043.48%OTHER3328.70%


----------



## twopopper

Just got back from a spending spree at Grand Forks ND Scheels, and I realized I haven't gone to Cabelas yet this year. I like both places just eisier for me to go to Scheels. So I am wondering what everyone else prefers?


----------



## Plainsman

Sportsman's Warehouse


----------



## carp_killer

gander for hunting. backwater for bowfishing.


----------



## Horsager

Scheels


----------



## slough

If you have to pick between the two in Grand Forks, I'd say Cabelas just because they have more stuff and you get some decent deals if you have the Cabelas visa. Cabelas also seems to return anything no questions asked whereas it feels like Scheels interrogates you. Only negative about Cabelas is it seems they are usually understaffed or something and it takes a while if you need help and for some reason they usually only have like 2 or 3 registers open even when they're busy and you wait in line forever to check out. Those new Scheels stores in Fargo and Bismarck are awful nice too...


----------



## ViperTwo

Scheels.

I've been at Cabellas too many times where the salespeople just walk away and won't answer questions. Their prices are usually higher for the stuff I buy.


----------



## waterfowler22

cabelas has a better selection on hunting stuff and always have better deals!


----------



## goosebusters

As a rule, I buy equipment, decoys, and calls at Cabelas. I buy Guns from Scheels. But that all got messed up with all the calling contest giftcards. Since I am done with buying decoys this season I will let you guys in on a secret. HOME OF ECONOMY!!!! There GHG decoys are anywhere from 10-30 dollars a pack cheaper than anywhere in the frickin' world. A normal FFD 6 pack is $220 right? A FFD Harvester pack is $230 right? At Home of Economy we bought Harvester packs for an even $200. Pretty good deal. They even had some of the 5/8th mallard shells marked for 25 bucks. I freaked out and went to buy them, turns out some kid just put that sticker on there. But heck they were only like 100 anyways so why not.


----------



## Turner

Sportsman's Warehouse


----------



## usmcjsy

I prefer anything to Scheels, I will never set foot in that price gouging store again. That store has the most arrogant A-holes working there, and the manager Tom could get off the segway for a few minutes and actually walk around trust me it could not hurt the guy. Everything in that place is overpriced it seems. I can get the same exact brands and models of whatever at Gander, Sportmens, or Cabelas cheaper. Scheels sales prices are like the other stores regular prices. Plus Scheels does not seem to mind losing a customer from time to time. It seems they have the "oh well thats just one customer" attitude. The same type of thing that got GM in trouble in the auto world.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Cabelas. Used to work at Scheels and I know how much they mark stuff up. So cant bring myself to buy anything from them. Cabelas is great though....


----------



## averyghg

sportsmans warehouse without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## bandman

Although I spread my business out fairly evenly, the classifieds on here is hands down my favorite. (Emphasis on decoys and calls.)
2. Sportsman's Warehouse (great guys to shoot the $h!t with.)
3. Cabelas
4. Gander Mt. (love their camo and can't beat their post-season clearances.)Shhh...
5. Scheels (Where I buy my guns.)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shooteminthelips. I also worked there, but I am going to let you in on a secret. Everyone marks there stuff up about the same. Thus they are all priced about the same. I go where the deal is. I spend way to much time in everyone of them. Thus I know where the deal is. I buy it when it is on sale. As for guns I get most of them at Scheels, because I know them all well, and if I have a problem they will make it right.


----------



## driggy

Maybe I'm showing my age but I remember when there were 3-4 Scheels in Fargo and they actually competed with each other. New stuff wasn't that great but less poular or used guns were pretty reasonable at times. Since they went to the one big store idea, prices seem to be higher. Even with Gander, Sportmans, and the store in Village West (Outdoorsman?) it seems like they don't have to work as hard to get customers. I know I don't live in the area anymore but that is the perception I get when I visit. I saw the same thing with the two in Sioux Falls when they built the super Scheels there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

On some stuff yes, but other times they have good sales.


----------



## Fallguy

Sportsman's Warehouse hands down.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

CABELAS for sure!! May pay alittle to get the same but hands down for customer service. Its pretty sad when I go to the Gander Mountain in my home town and no one there has a clue what is going on!!!!


----------



## DuckBuster

The Scheels in St. Cloud has some of the best customer service I've seen in retail. I don't mind paying a little more if they have what I want and can answer my questions. I'm a retail manager for a different company, so I appreciate the time, energy, and training that is involved in GREAT customer service.

Gander Mt. never has what I want even a week or two into the season, and the Cabela's that is close to me is difficult to get in/out of and I hate standing at registers waiting to check out (like I ALWAYS have to do there).

And I still love shopping @ Sportsman's Warehouse. They also have good customer service, but their prices tend to be higher than Scheels.


----------



## diver_sniper

Plainsman said:


> Sportsman's Warehouse


What he said


----------



## shootnmiss09

I like Cabelas the most. They seem to have the biggest selection of stuff. And the stores themselves are cool, cause of all of the animals, fish tanks, and that type of stuff. But I rarely get to Cabelas. I usually goto scheels and Gander Mt. cause they are the most convenient They are both good stores IMO too!


----------



## TANATA

Last time I was in Cabelas we asked a manager where there Federal Blue box was in 12 gauge. He said Federal didn't make it........

Scheels or Sportsmans is the only way to go. Gander sometimes because they have crazy sales and sometimes mark guns $200 off in 300wsm hehe.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Scheels sucks here so Cabelas


----------



## blhunter3

Sportsmans, I have had the worst expereinces at Gander Mountian, and all of the sales poeple that I have talked to at Scheels try to get me to spend more then I have. The people at Sportsmans have always been very nice to me. And there are no Cabelas round here


----------



## Hamm

1) Gander Mountain
2) Cabelas
3) Sportsmans Warehouse

I can see Scheels for guns, but I would very rarely by anything else there.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

as the outerwear manager at sportsmans warehouse I'm going to have to say Sportsmans (if ya stop in say hi)


----------



## theodore

imo both scheels and cabelas are very high priced. I was at a Gander Mt. once and it seemed like they had all kinds of clearance stuff. Cabelas marks already used stuff down 10% and puts it in the "bargain" cave.


----------



## ruger1

I buy my gear at Cabelas usually. I've been known to go into to Sportsman's Warehouse from time to time.

I buy my guns at Scheels. The guys at Cabelas in Grand Forks are not much to deal with when it comes to guns. The guys at Scheels seem to know what they are talking about regarding guns.


----------



## preslika03

From my own experience Scheels really likes to rip people off and the customer service is shotty at best. I usually go to Gander in Fargo which is just down the road or Sportsmans warehouse. I went to Scheels looking to buy a Benelli M4 they did not even seem to know what I was talking about and kept asking me if I would be interested in the M2. I was like no I want a M4 and ended up getting one at Sportsmans warehouse where they had 2 in stock and knew exactly what I was talking about. Screw you Scheels and your overpriced crap. No one gives a rats a$$ about your ferris wheel or fudge shop


----------



## TANATA

I bought a pair of Columbia Briarshuns for pheasant hunting this year from Scheels and when I ripped the crouch right open (Big Stud) they exchanged them without even asking for a receipt which was long gone.


----------



## usmcjsy

Ya well Gander matches the price regardless if the competition is currently out of stock or not. So they won my business. I also like Sportsmans warehouse. Usually if something is out of stock someplace its a great deal on something and Scheels policy flat out sucks. When I went to Gander and they did the price check they just said "Well they are out of stock but at that price I can see why" and gave me the same price. Scheels needs to realize they are far from the only sporting goods store in town anymore. 
Also I heard a rumor that Bass Pro Shops is looking at opening a store in Fargo...? That would be off the hook!


----------



## bandedgandr

I agree with Scheels having the "oh well thats just one customer attitude" The last time I was there the guy working in the fishing dept was almost bothered by me having him do a price check to match a price. I was like sorry for asking you to do your freakin job. In the second place if all there stuff was not priced higher than everyone else they would not have to worry about being bothered with price matching. Almost everything I see at Scheels I can find the same brand etc etc someplace else cheaper. So I don't think I will be wasting my time at Scheels anymore as well. I agree they should get there crap together as there is more and more competition moving into Fargo. Scheels is actually just going to have to start paying attention to the customer and have more competitive pricing. I mean why even bother giving Scheels the oppertunity to "price match" when they seemed bothered by it...? From now on I am just going to buy whatever where ever I find it cheaper and not even give Scheels the oppertunity to match the price. Honestly they should beat the price to make it worth your while driving over there and haggling with the know it all sales people.


----------



## driggy

usmcjsy, I've been to the Bass Pro in OKC a few times and it was pretty depressing. Bought a few shirts and a fanny pack but have had no desire to go again except to burn a few hours on the week end.


----------



## barebackjack

Cabelas. Better selection, mostly competitive prices, and if they dont have it, they can order it from the catalog and save you shipping.

Scheels is to darn expensive. Staff is somewhat knowledgable, but limited, their always trying to sell you the "new" and expensive. When I walk in asking for magnus stingers, dont try to sell me some new expandable, I know what I want, point me in the right direction, dont tell me what I want is no good. If im looking at traditional MLers, dont try to sell me a knight inline.

I used to really like sportsmans warehouse, good prices, and I get a military discount there. But their customer service has much to be desired of. Ive asked on items that are currently not in stock, and I get "no idea when we get more"...big help, and ive gotten alot of vacant stares as well there. Plus I really dont like the fact that they dont trade guns. Theyve lost several new rifle sales from me due to this fact.

Gander mountain, well, IMO they kinda suck. Poor selection, and their guide gear stuff isnt the greatest quality compared to others.

Bass pro shops would be cool, if your into bass fishing and turkey hunting, lol.


----------



## MSG Rude

usmcjsy said:


> Ya well Gander matches the price regardless if the competition is currently out of stock or not. So they won my business. I also like Sportsmans warehouse. Usually if something is out of stock someplace its a great deal on something and Scheels policy flat out sucks. When I went to Gander and they did the price check they just said "Well they are out of stock but at that price I can see why" and gave me the same price. Scheels needs to realize they are far from the only sporting goods store in town anymore.
> Also I heard a rumor that Bass Pro Shops is looking at opening a store in Fargo...? That would be off the hook!


Also, Gander will do a 10% off for Military I.D. If the person says they don't do it, tell them to check with a manager before you agree with them. They do it.

I for one, love my Fleet Farm. I wil go to F.F. to compare prices as I find they have what I want, prices are great, and you can get everything you need in one spot, 'cept maybe beer.


----------



## usmcjsy

driggy said:


> usmcjsy, I've been to the Bass Pro in OKC a few times and it was pretty depressing. Bought a few shirts and a fanny pack but have had no desire to go again except to burn a few hours on the week end.


Well I probably fish more than hunt, I have never been to a Bass Pro Shop but I was under the impression they carry more than just bass fishing stuff. Either way it would be nice to have as many sporting good stores as possible in town. 
I hear ya MSG_Rude I like Fleet Farm myself. I buy a lot of my outdoor stuff at Fleet Farm. I usually go to Fleet first and if they dont have it I go to one of the other sporting good stores in town. Gander and Sportsmans are probably the next best thing in prices. I do some shopping online to, depending on what I am looking at. Like I bought a Garmin GPS 60CSX brand new on Ebay for $100 less than I could find it in any store. I think I went and looked at the GPS's in person at Scheels found which one I liked then checked Ebay to see what a new one was going for on there. I guess I may step foot in Scheels again just to see some stuff in person then purchase it online or else where.


----------



## drjongy

All you complainers need to start your own sporting goods store and then we'll see if you can please 100% of your customers. The fact is, these stores would not be in business if they didn't please most of their customers.

Some people just can't be pleased and just love to complain. I wouldn't want you as customers either....there becomes a trade-off when it's not worth it.


----------



## arrows

those fellas at sportmans can set up a bow. i tell ya wut.


----------



## bandedgandr

drjongy said:


> All you complainers need to start your own sporting goods store and then we'll see if you can please 100% of your customers. The fact is, these stores would not be in business if they didn't please most of their customers.
> 
> Some people just can't be pleased and just love to complain. I wouldn't want you as customers either....there becomes a trade-off when it's not worth it.


The funny thing is there has also been a lot of praise for some stores. Its only certain stores that seem to be lagging. It is funny how Cabela's is ahead in this online poll. As far as cant be please is concerned why do a lot of people seem pleased by Gander Mountain, Sportsmans etc. Most of the complaints is against Scheels. 
As far as not wanting the so called "problem customers" is a big mistake. Do not forget the problem customers have friends and family who are probably not "problem customers" Once a store adopts the attitude of we are better off without that guy it does not take long to spread. As USMCJSY stated that is pretty much what happend with GM. It took a few years but the we can make it without that customer attitude is what got them where they are today. Now they are red tagging and employee pricing all the time, just trying to get whatever customers they can


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:lame: HAHA Arrows. I guess you do an OK job!

The Lame part was ment for arrows someone snuck inbetween us.


----------



## TANATA

The employees really have no clue whatsoever when the next shipment will come in wether it is Sportsmans or Gander or Scheels. The only people that know that half the time is the stores buyer. Can't dog on a store for them not knowing that.


----------



## jwdinius1

didn't read anyone elses post, but i think scheels is garbage espescially in bismarck, talk about a F-ing monopoly on sporting goods in a town!!!


----------



## theodore

It didn't start out so hot(turkey-dove-bass gear), but Wal-Mart in GF seems to stock the essentials you actually need for an excursion. They are fairly cheap and convenient(24 hrs.).


----------



## USAlx50

I suprised by the Scheels naysayers.. They dont have as frequent of discounts as some of the others but their normal retail prices are going to be the same as gander/cabelas/sportsmans when the others dont have the same item on sale. Ive found them to be cheaper on guns then the others. I got my 3.5" sx3 for 800 and have seen the same gun other places for 999, and its not like they have a suprlus of them to get rid of. Everybody is backordered on them right now.

I like sportsmans best in fargo for their waterfowl selection and they seem to have a good staff there as well. Otherwise they are all big box stores and I have no loyalty. He who has the cheapest prices gets my $$.


----------



## rocker69

USAlx50 said:


> I suprised by the Scheels naysayers..


I am surprised there is not more myself. The poll seems to be pretty right on. To bad Scheels is missing out on a lot of business. About 75% of the people prefer anyplace other than Scheels. It looks like Cableas almost has 50% itself. I believe Scheels just lost touch with the consumer and started to take its customers for granted and just thought its name alone would carry them through. Sorry Scheels you used to be a number one pick for me but now your at the bottom of my list.


----------



## blhunter3

I just went to the cabelas in rogers, huge dissapointment. I called in one day before to make sure they had what I needed, and they did and a person said that it was on sale for the weekend. Well, when I went there some other guy said there was not such sale and when I asked people about a product they read what there catalog said. Also what I went there for I couldn't even look at it, the employees said that it takes to much work to get things out of their warehouse for someone to look at.

Basically, the consumer doesn't come first anymore, just what is easiest for the pencil pushers and their employees.


----------



## USAlx50

blhunter3 said:


> I just went to the cabelas in rogers, huge dissapointment. I called in one day before to make sure they had what I needed, and they did and a person said that it was on sale for the weekend. Well, when I went there some other guy said there was not such sale and when I asked people about a product they read what there catalog said. Also what I went there for I couldn't even look at it, the employees said that it takes to much work to get things out of their warehouse for someone to look at.
> 
> Basically, the consumer doesn't come first anymore, just what is easiest for the pencil pushers and their employees.


Yeah, Ive had some lousy experiences in the rogers cabelas as well. It took me 20 minutes the last time I was there just to track someone down who could grab me a Grounds real thang. I already knew what I wanted and could see they had them, but still couldn't get anyone to let me check out with one. At least at scheels you can track someone down to grab you what you need.


----------



## mamohr686

I'm one of the former Fargo scheels guys also, and I still shop there whenever possible. I now live in alexandria MN, and man I wish I got the kind of customer service I used to give our patrons. As far as hacking on Tom the assistant manager, if I remember right he had some kind of huge auto accicient/back injury that made it very painful for him to be on his feet all day. He is actually a decent guy. John B., Matt. B. and others were all the salespeople who used to work with me before they were promoted to assistant managers. Scheels guys are on commission and many times are taking care of 2 -3 people at once. Taking a half-hour to get ahold of some tard clerk at wallmart can take 20 minutes for a price match, that is seriously money out of their pocket. Mabie you can see why they are not enthusiastic about doing it, but it is part of their job. I hated it when someone else sold a gun, and I had to spend a half-hour on paperwork when they came in to return it next day. If someone gives you good service at scheels, keep returning to that person! Also if at all possible if you have some kind of special order or important question, try to talk to the department manager. The department managers are very knowlegable about items, and what they stock. A bad experience could come from some newbie, who just started last week. We all make mistakes, but scheels does a good job at getting reps in for training and they almost always have more training in that other store salespeople. Generally the longer the people have been there, the better.

I've had bad experiences at sportsmans, cabelas, gander, but I found the right guys at scheels to take care of my issues.


----------



## usmcjsy

Well mamohr since you used to work there I am sure you see things quite different. You know the people on a more personal level. I am going to have to agree (obviously) with the "Scheels Naysayers" As far as them working on commision the day I went there to have them price match they made nothing off me. Would it not have been better for them to just do there job and match the price instead of come off rude and make nothing..? I will agree Scheels has more staff and they do seem to be more knowledgable. However 99.8% of the time I know exactlty what I want and would rather trade the "knowledge" of the Scheels personal and their "opinions" for a better price anyway. After my last experience at Scheels I really do not care for them anymore. I agree the poll probably reflects the way most feel. Unless you have done a lot of business or work there or connected in some other way Scheels just does not cut it for most. The so called customer service and knowledge is not worth the price or the arrogance that you have to deal with there.


----------



## TANATA

Was in the Rogers Cabelas and we hated it. Whole lot of nothing and some of the prices were laughable. $29 for Federal Premium 3 1/2 BB. Bought it this year for $18.99.


----------



## bandman

TANATA said:


> Was in the Rogers Cabelas and we hated it. Whole lot of nothing and some of the prices were laughable. $29 for Federal Premium 3 1/2 BB. Bought it this year for $18.99.


When I went through there in December, they had pallets and pallets full of GHG fb's for $99.99/box. (They were having a big waterfowl sale at the time.) Too bad it happened to be the worst month of the year for me to shop for myself, but I was able to get outta there w/ a bobblin' buck for the dash.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ok so if you know what you want, why don't you sit at home, and call the three places? I have done this many times they are all going to give you the prices. They all try and be in the same boat on prices in Fargo.

As for bashing Tom. He is about the nicest person I know. If you ask him anything he will help you. Who cares why he rides around on the segway? They got them as a promotion, because they were going to sell them. I think they can order them.

The only way to hunt Cabalas is by ordering. I can't remeber how many times I have driven there to get something and they don't have it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

They had a bunch of them there still. Nothing was priced so I asked the guy he goes ahh I think there is a catalog over there. Tanata and I then walked out.


----------



## jwdinius1

you want to know the best place to get decoys in bismarck, not scheels, ..........if u said RUNNINGS FARM and FLEET your correct!!! yeah a farm and fleet store has the cheapest ghg decoys in town!, and much more down to earth less arrogant more willing to make a deal workers!!


----------



## blhunter3

mackspw is another great place, I just ordered a lot of stuff there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I second macks, but shipping sucks!


----------



## blhunter3

not on decoys right now :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I saw that! $6 a six pack!! But they don't have full sized. I guess thats a good price for the Snows, but you can get that all day just about anywhere.


----------



## usmcjsy

hunt4P&Y said:


> Ok so if you know what you want, why don't you sit at home, and call the three places? I have done this many times they are all going to give you the prices. They all try and be in the same boat on prices in Fargo.
> 
> As for bashing Tom. He is about the nicest person I know. If you ask him anything he will help you. Who cares why he rides around on the segway? They got them as a promotion, because they were going to sell them. I think they can order them.
> 
> The only way to hunt Cabalas is by ordering. I can't remeber how many times I have driven there to get something and they don't have it.


As far as calling around goes, somtimes I am shopping with other people not from this area who like to go to each and every store. While going to each and every dang store with these individuals I take note on prices on stuff I am interested in. I notice Gander and Sportsman to have the best prices between the 3 big choices we have in Fargo. As far as driving to Cabelas to buy something they dont have, I suggest following your own advice and call them before driving there.
As far as your friend Tom he may be the nicest person YOU know. That means jack to me. If you ask 5 different people what they think of someone you could very easily get 5 different answers. Its all about perspective my friend. As a former Marine I see someone riding around on a segway all day as being laaazzzyyy especially when they have 2 capable legs. I know a guy who is missing 2 legs and walks around on prosthetic legs. He would be viable candidate for a segway but hell no the SOB chooses to walk on feet he cannot even feel strike the ground. I guess I do not see where Segways, Ferris Wheels and Fudge shops fit in at a sporting goods store but hey whatever. I can see who the suckers are paying for all this "Bling" when I look at the prices there. I never knew segways were for sport but I guess I never considered fair rides or fudge eating a sport either. As far as I can see the people that like Scheels really like it and the "naysayers" really hate it. The poll shows there to be a lot more "naysayers" though than fans of Scheels. As for you bashing Cabelas once again I will go back to the poll. It appears more people choose to vote again with the check book vs standing in line 5 extra minutes, most look like they would rather do there research on products from people online who have used them. Then go purchase them rather than take the advice of the greedy commision hungry sales staff at Scheels. I am sorry I bothered the sales staff at Scheels by having them call 2 different places to do a price match. I will never bother them again, I understand they are their to turn max profit and my having them call 2 places probably lost them a lot of $$. It was not like this was my 1st incident at Scheels either. It was funny how Gander was not bothered at all by calling. I am not saying any other store is perfect either I am just saying I have less hassles at the others and with their prices I prefer them. I know there is no Ferris Wheels, Fudge Shops or Segways at the other ones but hey I am there to buy hunting and fishing gear. If I want fair rides and cotton candy I will go to the freakin fair.


----------



## TANATA

usmcjsy said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so if you know what you want, why don't you sit at home, and call the three places? I have done this many times they are all going to give you the prices. They all try and be in the same boat on prices in Fargo.
> 
> As for bashing Tom. He is about the nicest person I know. If you ask him anything he will help you. Who cares why he rides around on the segway? They got them as a promotion, because they were going to sell them. I think they can order them.
> 
> The only way to hunt Cabalas is by ordering. I can't remeber how many times I have driven there to get something and they don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as calling around goes, somtimes I am shopping with other people not from this area who like to go to each and every store. While going to each and every dang store with these individuals I take note on prices on stuff I am interested in. I notice Gander and Sportsman to have the best prices between the 3 big choices we have in Fargo. As far as driving to Cabelas to buy something they dont have, I suggest following your own advice and call them before driving there.
> As far as your friend Tom he may be the nicest person YOU know. That means jack to me. If you ask 5 different people what they think of someone you could very easily get 5 different answers. Its all about perspective my friend. As a former Marine I see someone riding around on a segway all day as being laaazzzyyy especially when they have 2 capable legs. I know a guy who is missing 2 legs and walks around on prosthetic legs. He would be viable candidate for a segway but hell no the SOB chooses to walk on feet he cannot even feel strike the ground. I guess I do not see where Segways, Ferris Wheels and Fudge shops fit in at a sporting goods store but hey whatever. I can see who the suckers are paying for all this "Bling" when I look at the prices there. I never knew segways were for sport but I guess I never considered fair rides or fudge eating a sport either. As far as I can see the people that like Scheels really like it and the "naysayers" really hate it. The poll shows there to be a lot more "naysayers" though than fans of Scheels. As for you bashing Cabelas once again I will go back to the poll. It appears more people choose to vote again with the check book vs standing in line 5 extra minutes, most look like they would rather do there research on products from people online who have used them. Then go purchase them rather than take the advice of the greedy commision hungry sales staff at Scheels. I am sorry I bothered the sales staff at Scheels by having them call 2 different places to do a price match. I will never bother them again, I understand they are their to turn max profit and my having them call 2 places probably lost them a lot of $$. It was not like this was my 1st incident at Scheels either. It was funny how Gander was not bothered at all by calling. I am not saying any other store is perfect either I am just saying I have less hassles at the others and with their prices I prefer them. I know there is no Ferris Wheels, Fudge Shops or Segways at the other ones but hey I am there to buy hunting and fishing gear. If I want fair rides and cotton candy I will go to the freakin fair.
Click to expand...

I have a lot of buddies that are involved with the military, whether training or in Afghanistan, and the only thing that will ever make me lose respect for a soldier is them using there status to get them ahead. Who cares how tough your damn buddy is?! Congratulations do you want a prize?! He has a bad back, and know what, Segway gave them one for free to advertise, so they gave the old injured guy one. Would you say no thanks, I was a Marine I'll deal with the back pain for 40 hours a week cause I'm TOUGH!!! No, you wouldn't.

If you have any education, you know all the junk (ferris wheels, fudge shop) attracts a boat load of customers who are there for more than shells and decoys. My buddy works at Gander and know why they have no problem calling to price match? Cause they have nothing else to do. I have heard from multiple sources, some employees at Gander and other top guys at competing places, that Gander is constantly losing money. Their employees are happy to finally get asked something and have something to do. Last 6 times I have been in there I was 1 of 2 guys in the department. I don't really like Scheels anymore than Sportsmans or Cabelas but you hit a nerve. I'm driving to school in about 9 hours. I know that's lazy compared to the hiking Marines do in 120 degrees with 80 pounds on there back but I'm going to do it. The only guys I know that throw there MARINE status around or military in general are cooks or the guys that hand out equipment.

Sapper keep on kickin buddy I'm waiting for you to get back.


----------



## USAlx50

When I go to scheels I commonly notice license plates from manitoba or states beyond ND/MN. Maybe the whole wheel, fudge shop, shooting ranges and everything have something to do with that. Not to mention Scheels is an ALL SPORTS store. You know, hockey, basketball, skiing, snoboarding, baseball, biking, football, and all the apparrel, shoes, pads, equipment to go along with it. Gander, sportsmans, cabelas are not. Hell scheels even sharpens my skates at a special hollow for me that I prefer.

I could find a new $800 3.5" sx3 at scheels, Ive never even seen a sx3 at gander and if I did i'm sure it would have been *at least* $100 more expensive. Gander and sportsmans also never had federal blue box 3" 1 1/4 ounce shells in stock anytime I looked, much less on sale. Nor did they have camo SUB blinds with a flag for $150. It sure seems I must have been a sucker for making/considering these purchases which required no salesman assistance at all with the exception of someone running my papers for the gun. Don't want to be stupid enough to pay for their "bling."

Like I said, I'm not partial to any of them. Just seems some people are being unrealistic about things.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

And rather harsh. My buddy with one leg could jump around on one leg, but he dicided crutches were better.

Ohh and he was a Marine. Blown off left leg. Does he use it for his advantage? Or brag about it? Notta. Infact he sets up more deeks then some guys that come with us.


----------



## Plainsmans Cabin

Sportsman's Warehouse here too! If everybody has it, SW WILL be the cheapest!  And they are the FRIENDLIEST!


----------



## luveyes

Scheels hands down. If you have ever had a problem in their fishing section you definately were not dealing with Joe F or Josh J. They will order anything that you want, returns are a breeze, and they always have the same pricing as the other stores on fishing gear (if they dont they will match). Not to mention they sell used Vex. Marcum, and augers which can be a real moneysaver.

I have hed nothing but positive experiences there. I agree the return issues with Cabelas are great, but the purchase itself stinks, poorly trained and scarce staff.

Sportsmans has a poor selection (for what I am usually after) and the thought of ordering something in absolutely confuses some of the staff.

Gander is difficult to get help from, the staff are often too busy to help, the checkout process stinks, and I have been less than impressed with the selection of the items I am looking for.


----------



## usmcjsy

TANATA said:


> usmcjsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so if you know what you want, why don't you sit at home, and call the three places? I have done this many times they are all going to give you the prices. They all try and be in the same boat on prices in Fargo.
> 
> As for bashing Tom. He is about the nicest person I know. If you ask him anything he will help you. Who cares why he rides around on the segway? They got them as a promotion, because they were going to sell them. I think they can order them.
> 
> The only way to hunt Cabalas is by ordering. I can't remeber how many times I have driven there to get something and they don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as calling around goes, somtimes I am shopping with other people not from this area who like to go to each and every store. While going to each and every dang store with these individuals I take note on prices on stuff I am interested in. I notice Gander and Sportsman to have the best prices between the 3 big choices we have in Fargo. As far as driving to Cabelas to buy something they dont have, I suggest following your own advice and call them before driving there.
> As far as your friend Tom he may be the nicest person YOU know. That means jack to me. If you ask 5 different people what they think of someone you could very easily get 5 different answers. Its all about perspective my friend. As a former Marine I see someone riding around on a segway all day as being laaazzzyyy especially when they have 2 capable legs. I know a guy who is missing 2 legs and walks around on prosthetic legs. He would be viable candidate for a segway but hell no the SOB chooses to walk on feet he cannot even feel strike the ground. I guess I do not see where Segways, Ferris Wheels and Fudge shops fit in at a sporting goods store but hey whatever. I can see who the suckers are paying for all this "Bling" when I look at the prices there. I never knew segways were for sport but I guess I never considered fair rides or fudge eating a sport either. As far as I can see the people that like Scheels really like it and the "naysayers" really hate it. The poll shows there to be a lot more "naysayers" though than fans of Scheels. As for you bashing Cabelas once again I will go back to the poll. It appears more people choose to vote again with the check book vs standing in line 5 extra minutes, most look like they would rather do there research on products from people online who have used them. Then go purchase them rather than take the advice of the greedy commision hungry sales staff at Scheels. I am sorry I bothered the sales staff at Scheels by having them call 2 different places to do a price match. I will never bother them again, I understand they are their to turn max profit and my having them call 2 places probably lost them a lot of $$. It was not like this was my 1st incident at Scheels either. It was funny how Gander was not bothered at all by calling. I am not saying any other store is perfect either I am just saying I have less hassles at the others and with their prices I prefer them. I know there is no Ferris Wheels, Fudge Shops or Segways at the other ones but hey I am there to buy hunting and fishing gear. If I want fair rides and cotton candy I will go to the freakin fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot of buddies that are involved with the military, whether training or in Afghanistan, and the only thing that will ever make me lose respect for a soldier is them using there status to get them ahead. Who cares how tough your damn buddy is?! Congratulations do you want a prize?! He has a bad back, and know what, Segway gave them one for free to advertise, so they gave the old injured guy one. Would you say no thanks, I was a Marine I'll deal with the back pain for 40 hours a week cause I'm TOUGH!!! No, you wouldn't.
> 
> If you have any education, you know all the junk (ferris wheels, fudge shop) attracts a boat load of customers who are there for more than shells and decoys. My buddy works at Gander and know why they have no problem calling to price match? Cause they have nothing else to do. I have heard from multiple sources, some employees at Gander and other top guys at competing places, that Gander is constantly losing money. Their employees are happy to finally get asked something and have something to do. Last 6 times I have been in there I was 1 of 2 guys in the department. I don't really like Scheels anymore than Sportsmans or Cabelas but you hit a nerve. I'm driving to school in about 9 hours. I know that's lazy compared to the hiking Marines do in 120 degrees with 80 pounds on there back but I'm going to do it. The only guys I know that throw there MARINE status around or military in general are cooks or the guys that hand out equipment.
> 
> Sapper keep on kickin buddy I'm waiting for you to get back.
Click to expand...

Whatever, tell your gaurd buddy to take care I wish him the best. However you wanna try to tear down my service as a Marine..? I suppose I am sorta prick for having the ND USMC Vet license plates to huh..? Well for your info maybe this is something you do not understand but it is called pride. I was just trying to show some perspective on how people from different backrounds may view things differently. I view a segway for a man with 2 capable legs as being lazy sorry thats my opinion if that makes me a prick, but the guy works in a store it would not kill him to walk around a little. If you had 1/2 an education in physical therapy you would know 9 tines out of 10 exercising a weak or injured part will strengthen the muscles in the area offering more support and in the long run ease the pain. Sorry for being a proud vet of this country college boy. Why dont you run along to school now and let the dumb *** proud veterans protect your sorry a$$. I cannot believe that if one is proud of being a Marine and happens to state the fact that they are a Marine that they come under attack by some college kid whom used to work at scheels packing fudge. That is the kind of people I ran into working there so I should not be surprised. Well I am as proud of being a Marine as you college kids are of whatever college you go to. You know how many cars I see with different stickers in the back window with the college name on it and so on. So what if I bring up the fact I was a Marine. Who cares, like I said it is a sad day when vets are attacked for being proud of there service. Sorry but this pride is instilled in every Marine. So again ya I was a Marine and damn it I am proud of it. So any other vets out there with tatoos, stickers on your vehicle or vet plates get rid of it all because you are telling the world hey I am proud I was a soilder, Marine, sailor or airman, and people like Tanata here dont like you throwing that in their face. If you have a vet plate dont be surprised if Tanata keys your car. Trust me Tanata these days there is a lot of vets coming home with no pride and I hate to see it. I argue with other vets all the time over which branch of service is the best. I am glad we have those arguments because it shows me the military braches all instill pride and all of the ones I argue with are obviously proud. So my apologies to you and Tom Tanata, I am sorry I opffended you by using my Marine "status" never mind I dedicated years of my life to a commitment I made to this country. Sorry I will never bring up the fact again. The funny thing is Tanata you must not know to many Marines because if you did you will know they will never shut up about the fact of them being a Marine.


----------



## bandedgandr

Hey Tanata and Hunt4pay, another proud Marine here. Served 92-96 so you can add me to your list. Ya I am glad you all have buddies that were in and so on. However WE SERVED. Not our buddies or our brothers kids or something but WE. So good for your buddies I am proud of them however what the hell did you do to serve besides try to sell me overpriced shotgun shells behind the counter at Scheels when I would come home for leave..? Also I am glad to hear Sportsmans offers the "Military Discount" maybe vets should not request it though because they would be throwing there status around. Its been said John MCain is throwing his veternam POW statusaround as well to help him politically. Funny though its his competition that never served that are hacking on him for it. So you guys should quit riding your buddies coat tails and sign up and put some time in yourself. Then after you do don't be proud of it, dont mention it or anything. Ohh Rah usmcjsy! Semper Fidelis


----------



## TANATA

Congratulations boys. I dont care if you served or your uncle, all we were saying is you don't need to attact an old guy cause he's not as tough as you big bad Marines.

Way to attack me going to school, haha got me good buddy.


----------



## fargodawg

my almost 3 year old loves the ferris wheel, so please dont offend him, (i get to ride it with him EVERYTIME). I go to Scheels when we dont have anyplace to be so we can look at all sorts of stuff. I like my trips to GF to Cabelas it breaks up a slow day, I do get upset when I page through the catalog and pick out stuff that I want to get only to drive up there and they only have "cabelas" brand stuff when I am looking for Filson or Sleeping Indian or North Face. then I drive home and order online, or for Filson I head to the Outdoorsman. Cabelas does their trick, get you into the store with their catalog and sell you stuff that there is a better margin on, I get it.

here is one question for "the naysayers": if price matching at Scheels (Fargo) is so painful.....why bother instead of just driving to Gander or SW? only one checkblank left? buy what you want where you want to. they are all within a 5 minute drive. their sporting goods stores enjoy them for that....go to all of them twice

anyways. :beer:

thankful daily for all those that serve so I didnt/dont have to


----------



## usmcjsy

TANATA said:


> Congratulations boys. I dont care if you served or your uncle, all we were saying is you don't need to attact an old guy cause he's not as tough as you big bad Marines.
> 
> Way to attack me going to school, haha got me good buddy.


Ya going to school is smart, your right not really anything to make fun of. No more right to make fun of that then to try to hack on me for being a proud vet. As far as your friend Tom I am sorry if what you say is true (about his accident), again I admit that was not right then for me to hack on him. However I still hate on Scheels  That is my right no matter who I am. So you can not like me as a person or just disagree with my opinion in that matter, but to hack on anyone for being a veteran and being proud enough to advertise it either in a chat forum or by tatoos or license plates or what have you is just wrong. Aside from all the mudslinging Marines do not march everywhere we have motor T for the long hauls, and I do drive to work myself which is only 3 miles from home  I was just stating that america is always complaining about a weight "epidiemic" then I go to a all sports store and see a guy riding around on a segway. A segway in my mind just did not fit the image of an all sports store. I was just trying to explain how it looked to me to see that in that store. Again I apologize to your friend Tom on his accident. However I still disagree with the way Scheels runs things, and still believe they are over priced. 
Take Care


----------



## preslika03

Is this for real..? I join a North Dakota outdoor forum and see people hacking on veterans because they said they served..? Then they try to guess what they did while they were in and try to ridicule them. Any job someone does in the military was a job that needed to be filled by somebody. My hat is off to any vet here or anywhere regardless of where they served or what they did. I just want to say Thanks to all our vets. I cannot believe what I see some writing in regards to our veterans it is just wrong. Do we have some of those people in here that try to ruin military funerals? Congrats to all vets most of us appreciate everything you have done. We have a all volunteer force, and you folks volunteer a part of your life away from friends and family to help protect what we all love. FREEDOM!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I I will start off by saying I thought about this post long and hard.

USMCJSY, I thank you for your service.

It is people like you that serve that make it possible for us to sit here and argue about something so stupid. We are free, because of our military.

When I first read your original post about Tom I took it as a "I am better then them/ I am a better citizen, because I am a vet" Is this true? In a way yes, you are a better citizen because you are a vet. You made a commitment and stuck to it.

As I left High school I was planning on serving with some of my good buddies, but I had had 5 concussions by the time my Sr. year rolled around, and a month before school was over, and before I had signed the final papers I had a seizure. They don't know why, they don't know if it actually was one, or just a complicated "pass out." My older sister found me in the bath tub. After I made a bunch or racket. Talk about embarrassing. Being dragged out of a bath tub by two firemen.  I after this happened and went on my medical records I could not join. I still to this day wish I could have went over seas. Am I rationalizing something here? No i am just trying to explain my commitment.

Do I have a similar "pride" with NDSU that you do with the Marines? YES I am proud to put on my uniform every weekend and compete!

I am sorry if my post came across as a bash on Marines. I just get worked up when people use there "status" to put them above people. Was this the case with your post? I have no idea I haven't talked to you enough yet.

I am going to count my losses and pull out of this argument. I am here to talk hunting, and make lasting impressions on people.

Have a good day, and thanks for serving!


----------



## USAlx50

You guys are proud of NDSU? :lol:


----------



## 94NDTA

Tom rides a segway because he has had a bunch of surguries on his legs and has a tough time walking.

I have always had good luck at scheels. Prices really aren't that bad. I have gone to all the stores in fargo for various reasons, the prices are all pretty close to eachother.

Coming from someone who works/manages retail, anyone can have a bad experience pretty much anywhere you go. Not all of the fault can be blamed on the retailer themselves either.

I love it when people say things like "I'm never going there AGAIN!"

Go back and try it, maybe things have changed.


----------



## USSapper

USMC, first off thanks for your prior service and current support of the guys in uniform. Let me say, when I read P&Y and Tanatas posts, neither of them attacked your prior service-really, who would have the balls to do that these days, especially in ND and on a hunting website full of a bunch of republicans. What angered them and angered me a little was the fact that you attacked a man you dont even know for a disablilty the man has. You have a problem with the man, tell it to his face, dont type it behind a computer. Nothing I hate more than getting talked about behind my face, tell it straight to me and we'll see what can get worked out. Let me say this again, in no way were they attacking YOU and your past service (they know better), more defending a man that you yourself went after. Many have put in there sweat, tears, and most of all blood, so others can do as they please back home, do I have a problem with it? Not one bit, if he wants to work the way he does, who am I to tell him the way to do it. My god men, he is just selling sporting goods.

Too bad the marinas don't have a football team, that way the Army could kick their a$$ in one more thing 8)


----------



## djleye

I venture to guess that if he had his way, he would rather be without the segway!!!! Just a thought. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3

I thought that we were talking about which place is better?


----------



## USSapper

blhunter3 said:


> I thought that we were talking about which place is better?


Just got to clear some things up :wink:


----------



## usmcjsy

To 94NDTA I may try them again sometime who knows. As far as buying everything at one place as someone else stated that is what I was trying to do hence the price checks at the 2 other places. The reson for my anger at Scheels as I went there over my lunch hour. Drove right by Gander Mountain to get there and give them my business. I was frustrated because after wasting much of my lunch hour there I still did not have what I needed and still had to go to Gander anyway. 
The whole lazy thing comes off with the kid giving a sigh and saying your going to make me call both places huh. Then after having nothing but grief from them going to talk to the manager who stolls up on the segway. It just really gave the impression of laziness and irritated an already time pressed customer. 
As far as do I think I am better? no I do not. If thats what I thought I would think I was better than my parents most of my friends and family, as the people in my family that did serve were Army and most did not serve at all. So no I do not think that makes me better than them. Does it give me a different perspective of stuff ya. Did it better me as a person, I belive so As far as the Army is concerned Sapper I have served there as well with the 142nd in Kosovo in 2000. So I know from experience which one I belive is better. I know every Marine must go through Marine boot camp (being a Marine I did not have to do Army bootcamp), I know the Marines run 3 miles to the Armys 2 miles. I know Marines shoot from the 500 yard line and not the 300. Football ya the Army may whoop us there though. Even though I think there may be Marines on the Navy team I am not positive though. Anyway thanks for your kind words Sapper and for you a big Hooahh or whatever. I agree this did get way off topic and it was just suppose to be about where we liked better and why. I am just as guilty of making an mountain out of a mole hill as anyone else. I am also done arguing this stuff as it is for the most part opinion being argued here anyway. Anyone wanna argue whos better between Ford and Chevy


----------



## USSapper

> If thats what I thought I would think I was better than my parents most of my friends and family, as the people in my family that did serve were Army and most did not serve at all


Ouch!!!!! We know all you did in Kosovo with the Army was drink and think about building stuff :lol: Got to get the real story in the box where the good action takes place. Haha, I have to bring this up since it just happened last week, we had a bunch of Marines personally ask us to go in front of them cause they didnt think the road was safe!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

We all know Chevy is better there is no argument needed! 8)

Sapper, I have heard that from a few different people! You guys are there test dummies, in a way.

If they are tougher though they should be able to take a blast or two! :lol:

All joking aside thanks for your service boys, sorry if I came off as a basher. I have never been that guy, and if ever turn into one, I give every one of you permission to kick my arse! You guys put more blood sweat and tears into our freedom then we even know. Heck I even know snipers that have to crap there pants cuz they can't get out of position to go take a dump. uke:

Keep doin what your doin sapper Might have to send some more Jerky over!


----------



## USSapper

> You guys are there test dummies


Or just some B.A.M.F's :x


----------



## blhunter3

I would have to go with the BAMF, since my friend is over there right now from ND. USSapper what unit are you in?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys, please take your personal arguments to PMs.

I think this thread has ran it's course.

Thanks


----------

